# tom erkison



## sercuerdasfigther (Nov 19, 2003)

what happened totom erkison?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 19, 2003)

He is still around, still triaining with Coleman and the boys, he is so big not to many people want to fight him.


----------



## ace (Nov 23, 2003)

Pride 19 He won By the Sleeper Hold


----------

